# Need help on the ECO mode- 2015 Rogue



## burrpenick (Apr 7, 2017)

Has anyone checked to see if the MPG gain in ECO mode is real- in city and or on the road? The performance is definitely hampered, but probably livable IF the gain is worth it. Again, it may be best for city driving, but again, maybe better on the open road???????


----------

